# Wing Chun in San Antonio,TX



## Tallymex (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there anybody in the San Antonio area that practice in other Wing Chun lineages besides the Leung Ting line? I have been practicing Moy Yat for 6yrs and will be moving to SA in the next few months and I am looking for Wing Chun people so that I can maintain my training. I am open to ideas, concepts and princples in Wing Chun. I am not looking for a sifu or sifu types, just training partners. 

Thanks.....


----------



## Nyrotic (Nov 10, 2007)

I live in San Antonio and have been practicing Wing Chun for about....8 months or so? I currently live on the North side and am taking private, one on one lessons from Sifu Scott Baker. If you ever want to train once you get out here, let me know.

Also, here's my lineage in case you're interested: http://www.wingchunkungfu.com/content/view/36/73/

-Nyro


----------



## Tallymex (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Nryo,  
I will be in SA for the T-day holiday so maybe we can meet that following Monday(26 Nov)?  Is that good for you?


----------



## geezer (Nov 10, 2007)

Tallymex said:


> Is there anybody in the San Antonio area that practice in other Wing Chun lineages besides the Leung Ting line? I have been practicing Moy Yat for 6yrs and will be moving to SA in the next few months and I am looking for Wing Chun people so that I can maintain my training. I am open to ideas, concepts and princples in Wing Chun. I am not looking for a sifu or sifu types, just training partners.
> 
> Thanks.....


I haven't been out to San Antonio for years, but an old friend of mine teaches WC there. His name is Gilbert Leal. Yes he's a "Si-fu", but he's a good guy, and maybe he has some students that would want to cross bridges with you. I know when I was in Wing Tsun I always sought out other people ("knowledge is power"). Needless to say that did not endear me to _my Si-fu_, but hey, this is America, "Land of the Free" right? Try this: Lealdragon@gmail.com.  Another possibility outside the Wing Tsun guys is to try contacting Master Jeff Webb in Austin--I hear he's doing his own thing now, and may be able to connect you with some people in San Antonio. Good Luck.


----------



## Tallymex (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Geezer,
I read his bio and it seems like he has not done WC in a long time and does other Martial Arts(M.A.s) instead, but I am gonna go to his studio the next time I am in SA so I can scope out their training methods and curriculum. 
So, you think his students would be open to the idea of training with someone outside their line? or studio?  I have a funny feeling that they would not be open to the idea...
I know for sure of a MOY YAT school in Austin, but the drive from SA, every other day,  will be killer.  However I just might have to do that if I can not find anybody to train with in SA 

Thanks for all the info, I appreciate it...


----------

